# Is 7.8-8.4 too high?



## webst102 (May 7, 2010)

hello.
I have one of those test kits where you identify your pH level by color and my tank appears to be between 7.8 and 8.4. is that too high for a swordtail? If so does anyone have recommendations on lowering it? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

NO, swordtails will do great in that pH. Don't mess with it.


----------



## Erotik (Jul 11, 2010)

emc7 said:


> NO, swordtails will do great in that pH. Don't mess with it.


What's the best PH for Cichlids? LFS told me 7.0... I think that's off.

EDIT: Africans and Central American Cichlids that is.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

According to cichlid forum, Central Americans like convicts do fine in about 7-8. Malawi cichlids 7.5-9. I would aim at least aim for 7.5. They will do ok is less, but its bad for the pH to drop below 7, so you want some safety zone. Try to get the hardness of the water up to moderate at least to keep the pH from falling. 

Stores always say 7, for all fish and sell you pH up and down to get it there. Its a total myth. IMO 7 is the worst pH to keep because the chemistry over 7 is different from the chemistry of the water below 7 and to sit there at the flux point means that all the fish are uncomfortable some of the time. Research your fish. Keep S. Americans like Angels and rams in 6.5, Africans and livebearers in 7.5. Don't mix fix that like acid water with those that like alkaline water.


----------



## Erotik (Jul 11, 2010)

emc7 said:


> According to cichlid forum, Central Americans like convicts do fine in about 7-8. Malawi cichlids 7.5-9. I would aim at least aim for 7.5. They will do ok is less, but its bad for the pH to drop below 7, so you want some safety zone. Try to get the hardness of the water up to moderate at least to keep the pH from falling.
> 
> Stores always say 7, for all fish and sell you pH up and down to get it there. Its a total myth. IMO 7 is the worst pH to keep because the chemistry over 7 is different from the chemistry of the water below 7 and to sit there at the flux point means that all the fish are uncomfortable some of the time. Research your fish. Keep S. Americans like Angels and rams in 6.5, Africans and livebearers in 7.5. Don't mix fix that like acid water with those that like alkaline water.


What idiots people are in pet stores. Well in my case the OWNER of the store.

My LFS who specifies on fish/aqua told me I HAD to have my PH at 7.0 for my Africans to live. And the stuff isn't cheap... That makes me so angry. Thanks for the help. I'll quit using that PH 7.0 crap.


----------



## webst102 (May 7, 2010)

emc7 said:


> NO, swordtails will do great in that pH. Don't mess with it.


 Thanks!


----------

